# Andros Boat Works 18



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

I personally wasn't impressed with the overall fit and finish of the boat. Its a $32k boat, with the fit and finish of some boats under $15k. It had some nice features, and I like the idea behind panga type boats, but Im also the type of guy to try to get the most bang for my buck, and you just dont get that with this boat. The Gause flats boat was def. a highlight, actually all of the Gause and Shaeffer boats were absolutely top notch. The guys know how to finish a boat, yacht type finishing in both manufactures boats. All in all, it was a really good show, much better than the FS shows and Alison(my girlfriend) won a 1/2 day chart with Lori Deaton (www.ladyfishcharters.com) !


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> It looks to be a very well thought out design that floats in 6" of water



I think you meant that the manufacture claims it floats in 6"..........


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1204072768


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> > It looks to be a very well thought out design that floats in 6" of water
> 
> 
> 
> I think you meant that the manufacture claims it floats in 6"..........


Oh definitely.. 

never been in one.. those are all just claims.. they told me at the show.. we all know thats 100% truth..


----------



## andros (Mar 2, 2008)

> I personally wasn't impressed with the overall fit and finish of the boat. Its a $32k boat, with the fit and finish of some boats under $15k. It had some nice features, and I like the idea behind panga type boats, but Im also the type of guy to try to get the most bang for my buck, and you just dont get that with this boat. The Gause flats boat was def. a highlight, actually all of the Gause and Shaeffer boats were absolutely top notch. The guys know how to finish a boat, yacht type finishing in both manufactures boats. All in all, it was a really good show, much better than the FS shows and Alison(my girlfriend) won a 1/2 day chart with Lori Deaton (www.ladyfishcharters.com) !


WOW!!! That's pretty harsh! 

That boat is the first finished hull. For a first boat there are minor little finish issues, hatch alignment and hinge recesses but I would give our guys an A- for rigging the first one ever...  If this was boat number 10 I would be irate! Keep in mind that the first boats are a learning curve for the guys in the shop and some tweaks always have to be made. I'm excited to see that we don’t have too many to make on this one. We are building 2 more before we release one to the public. 

Pricing a boat is a hard thing to do and building a quality boat for a reasonable price is even harder. Our brand stands for quality and innovation so price will always come after that. A boat rigged with every option like the one featured for $32,000 is a damn good deal in this market. A Ranger Banshee 16 (at the show) with similar features was priced higher than this boat. I'm not knocking Ranger but this is a custom built boat with alot more capability. It’s a boat built factory direct to the owners spec for under $40,000 fully loaded. It's also a whole new perspective when crossing open water in a skiff.

I appreciate constructive criticizm, it makes us better. We are never too good to listen to the public. I strongly disagree with your price comparison.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Thats awsome, looks like a great boat for the bay, heck looks like a great boat for everywhere.


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

I think the market and the economy will decide that one


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> WOW!!! That's pretty harsh!
> 
> That boat is the first finished hull. For a first boat there are minor little finish issues, hatch alignment and hinge recesses but I would give our guys an A- for rigging the first one ever... If this was boat number 10 I would be irate! Keep in mind that the first boats are a learning curve for the guys in the shop and some tweaks always have to be made. I'm excited to see that we don’t have too many to make on this one. We are building 2 more before we release one to the public.
> 
> ...


32K for a glorified Mexican fishing skiff! PLEASE, don't insult me. How much are you marking that thing up?


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

looks like it will fit in nicely in the market good luck


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> > WOW!!! That's pretty harsh!
> >
> > That boat is the first finished hull. For a first boat there are minor little finish issues, hatch alignment and hinge recesses but I would give our guys an A- for rigging the first one ever... If this was boat number 10 I would be irate! Keep in mind that the first boats are a learning curve for the guys in the shop and some tweaks always have to be made. I'm excited to see that we don’t have too many to make on this one. We are building 2 more before we release one to the public.
> >
> ...


Ok gentlemen let's keep this civil.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, Andy that thing looks great! 

I love all the people that are talking chit without riding in one or knowing what the capabilites of these boats are. The messican boats are the same type hull design but are built using more wood and are heavier. These boats are lighter and faster. Go get all that stuff on any high quality flats or bay boat and you will be over that price quite quickly. Like he said this is the first one. Any manufacturer who builds a product will want to have that product with all the bells and whistles being shown. Ask any boat manufacturer what people want on there boat when they custom order it. They add all the same stuff and bump the price up over the base price quite quickly. You have the option to buy the base boat for around 17 and it will do quite a lot there. Most people don't have the time and/or the ability to add trim tabs and jackplates themselves so they have it done at the factory when the boat is being build and just add the cost. Well, they start thinking and then add the trolling motor too. And the list goes on. Please there are quite a few gheenoes with that stuff that cost more than 15 K. That is just a glorified canoe. ANd I am not saying that as an insult. But there is oblviously a market or we would not be seeing them out there. My gladesmen was just a glorified canoe. Look at the new flats boat that just came out for 50K. It is all the eyes of buyer. If you can't afford it or dont like it, who cares.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

no doubt thats a versatile design, the Aquasport 22's of 30 some years ago were on to it and now the Panga models are gaining notoriaty in both smaller and larger versions of the same basic concept. 

We all have our opinions on things like quality and value but something to keep in mind. The majority of raw material in a boat is a petroleum based product and the other huge factors are labor and the overhead of building them in facilities that conform to EPA standards. Not a whole lot any stateside boat manufacturer can do with that. The other aspects like design, function, fit and finish is what sets them apart and how thats priced is what the market will bear.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

> How much are you marking that thing up?


Probably what ever the market will bear. :-/ He's the one that has to sell them and pay his venders and employees.

I do know when I go to the grocery store they don't tell me how much profit is in a can of soup.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I do know when I go to the grocery store they don't tell me how much profit is in a can of soup.


Ron, grocery chains typically operate on a 1% net net margin, which works out to about a penny on the dollar. Gotta sell a lot of soup to buy a new skiff these days.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > It looks to be a very well thought out design that floats in 6" of water
> 
> 
> 
> I think you meant that the manufacture claims it floats in 6"..........


I dont know about this boat, but I have been in RJ's Panga and I am pretty sure we were in less than 6" of water. This boat has alot more on it with a bigger motor, so its obviously heavier than RJ's boat, but if they say it floats in 6" of water I am inclined to believe it until proven otherwise. Those Pangas are awesome.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

> > I do know when I go to the grocery store they don't tell me how much profit is in a can of soup.
> 
> 
> Ron, grocery chains typically operate on a 1% net net margin, which works out to about a penny on the dollar. Gotta sell a lot of soup to buy a new skiff these days.


So it looks like I would need to sell 2,560,000 cans of soup to buy the boat.  Thanks, goals are good.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

The draft for the Tarpon 26 is 10" so the 6" doesn't seem to extravegant and the last time i was on Androsboats.com you can get the base 18 w/ power for under 10gs, I love these boats because they allow you to fish the flats and still take the boat offshore if you want.  For a family i see these boats as a better choice since they give you a broader range of choices of water to drive the boat in.  But it still comes down to personal preference.  And 32k sounds like a lot but when you start comparing all the options with other boats it not as much as it seems.  Shoot, look at the hells bay glades skiff at gandermountain which is on sale right now for only 32,500 and look what you get with that a side console and a awesome boat wrap with matching trailer ;D, I could easily drop 12gs on a gheenoe right now, i guess it all depends on the buyer just my .05


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Thats the Hells Bay Glades Skiff...........ECC makes the Gladesman.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

i knew it sounded funny


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

> Thats the Hells Bay Glades Skiff...........ECC makes the Gladesman.



Keep it up and we'll have to put you on staff. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > Thats the Hells Bay Glades Skiff...........ECC makes the Gladesman.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up and we'll have to put you on staff. ;D ;D ;D


I thought I was on the Shiller Killer staff


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

> > > Thats the Hells Bay Glades Skiff...........ECC makes the Gladesman.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Um. It's call multi-tasking.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome boat!!!!! I like the color most of all


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

> Awesome boat!!!!! I like the color most of all


Good, you can help me sell soup and we'll buy it together.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

I got A price today on the 18 with A 60 Etec with no upgrades. Boat,motor,trailer with 0 options and it was $22,900. It's to rich for my blood. My heart still wants A Panga but my wallet can't handle it. I may end up with A 17 Mako or Scout. I'm looking for something around 17 to 18 that I could use in the shallows and take offshore on A calm day.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow thats a lot of money for not much i figured it at least be below 20gs


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> I got A price today on the 18 with A 60 Etec with no upgrades. Boat,motor,trailer with 0 options and it was $22,900. It's to rich for my blood. My heart still wants A Panga but my wallet can't handle it. I may end up with A 17 Mako or Scout. I'm looking for something around 17 to 18 that I could use in the shallows and take offshore on A calm day.


PM Beavis and find out where he got his boat. He has an 18 with a 50 tiller and I am pretty sure hewas around 10grand. Boat, motor, trailer. No upgrades. I might be wrong.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Honestly, 22k does not sound that bad for very capable boat. Even 32k rigged is still within reach of most successful professionals. Andros is going to have way more buyers than haters. 

As for the Gheenoe comments. I have no idea what you guys are talking about other than (with incidentals) its insured for 20k. [smiley=hidesbehindsofa.gif]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

> wow thats a lot of money for not much i figured it at least be below 20gs


Have you actually seen the boat? I'll agree that 32K is a lot for an 18 but Andy is building models for the more modest budget. You keep comparing this to RJ's boat and it's nothing like it. Andros is offering a model similar to RJ's and comparably priced.

I've seen to much BS pricing posted on this forum. Reminds me of the "days of draft" numbers. : (put and end to that BS for the most part didn't we?)

I'm calling for a reality check on this forum. Call Andros and talk to them - I did long ago.

For the record, I talked w/ Andy about a hybrid between this skiff and the "bare bones" and the estimated cost put me under 20K out the door. You start with a Panga hull and what you add just runs up the $$. 

If I can sell enough soup, I might just get one.  ( (350,000 cans to go ;D ;D ;D)


----------



## andros (Mar 2, 2008)

The price of the boat pictured is fully loaded! Keep in mind that there are over $10,000 in options on this boat not including a motor. You can get a one of these boats for under $20,000 easily and add to it. You are not comparing apples to apples with the PM skiff. No where near the finish, layout and stardard equipment offered.

Ron, did you ever get that motor you were looking for?

I also have a sweet deal on a used Merc 60 that came off a customers hells bay. It was only used a couple times and is pactically brand new. (I havent seen the motor but he vouches for its condition) 

I would be happy to rig that one on a boat and offer someone a great deal.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

Have you actually seen the boat? I'll agree that 32K is a lot for an 18 but Andy is building models for the more modest budget. You keep comparing this to RJ's boat and it's nothing like it. Andros is offering a model similar to RJ's and comparably priced.

I have not yet seen this boat but i have looked at their tarpon 26 which is worth the money. I guess you have to know which model of the 18 was being quoted on, theres the one like rjs with the boat pretty much all open and then you have the flats edition which has a completely different layout with storage and stuff. When you say boat motor and trailer no options, 22,000 sounds high but when you break it down the engine alone (brand new) is 8,800* and 2,250* for trailer plus hull for ???? you come to 22,000. Which is just about the same as a "comparable" panga. 

We all just get to excited sometimes 

(The numbers for the engine and trailer came off of pangas site)


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

> Have you actually seen the boat? I'll agree that 32K is a lot for an 18 but Andy is building models for the more modest budget. You keep comparing this to RJ's boat and it's nothing like it. Andros is offering a model similar to RJ's and comparably priced.
> 
> I have not yet seen this boat but i have looked at their tarpon 26 which is worth the money. I guess you have to know which model of the 18 was being quoted on, theres the one like rjs with the boat pretty much all open and then you have the flats edition which has a completely different layout with storage and stuff. When you say boat motor and trailer no options, 22,000 sounds high but when you break it down the engine alone (brand new) is 8,800* and 2,250* for trailer plus hull for ???? you come to 22,000. Which is just about the same as a "comparable" panga.
> 
> ...



Thank you. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Mine is the basic skiff hull with a 50 Tohatsu tiller with a continental trailer and I have 14k in it. It could have been up to 16K if I had gone with a different engine. Mine has a bench seat in the back and basic deck up front. The Andros has 3 big storage areas in back, the center console, the front deck with its hatches. THen there is the rigging for the remote engine and the battery. Price seems about right to me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

> Ron, did you ever get that motor you were looking for?


I didn't pursue it but it's most likely still available. Not sure I wouldn't be better off in the long run with one of the newer power options. :-/ With all brands of soup sales being down, just going to have to work a little harder and longer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

> Mine is the basic skiff hull with a 50 Tohatsu tiller with a continental trailer and I have 14k in it. It could have been up to 16K if I had gone with a different engine. Mine has a bench seat in the back and basic deck up front. The Andros has 3 big storage areas in back, the center console, the front deck with its hatches. THen there is the rigging for the remote engine and the battery. Price seems about right to me.


I would be the last one to knock RJ's hull but I bet he would agree that if this hull was available when he was in the market, IMHO he would most likely be in an Andros.  While I have not demoed this hull (yet) it has some advantages. Not all Panga's are created equal. 


RJ has opened my eyes to the Mexican Fishing Skiff.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Maybe Andy could put A basic package together for anyone on MicroSkiff. We all like A basic Skiff that will get us out there. Nothing fancy just A skiff that will do the job for us. I know I'm ready to buy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

> Maybe Andy could put A basic package together for anyone on MicroSkiff. We all like A basic Skiff that will get us out there. Nothing fancy just A skiff that will do the job for us. I know I'm ready to buy.


I think he has that ready. Check the web site but better yet, call him.  For some reason I like talking to the horse (not the posterior). ;D ;D ;D

Update: I just checked the web site and it doesn't tell much. I get the news letter.  Go to Andy's profile and click his email. They have a promo going on for the basic skiff. Tell him what you want and he'll work with you.


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

> Maybe Andy could put A basic package together for anyone on MicroSkiff. We all like A basic Skiff that will get us out there. Nothing fancy just A skiff that will do the job for us. I know I'm ready to buy.


Please do not make requests to businesses on behalf of microskiff.com. Please contact a moderator or admin first.

Thanks!


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Sorry


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

some constructive questioning...this boat looks like it could handle some rough water and would really appeal to those who fish in rougher areas. I mean I dont see this being the most popular boat for the mosquito lagoon for most people, but I'm sure it will do well in an area such as Tampa for example. If I owned and used such a boat as this in rough water I would prefer to stand up and drive for better comfort. Any plans/thoughts on a small leaning post and stand up console set up in the future?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

> some constructive questioning...this boat looks like it could handle some rough water and would really appeal to those who fish in rougher areas. I mean I dont see this being the most popular boat for the mosquito lagoon for most people, but I'm sure it will do well in an area such as Tampa for example. If I owned and used such a boat as this in rough water I would prefer to stand up and drive for better comfort. Any plans/thoughts on a small leaning post and stand up console set up in the future?



I was considering the front deck you see here with the skiff transom and a low leaning post and a tiller. The web site doesn't show the bare bones version - it was on line for those who subscribed to the new letter. 

I had talked to Andy about building a mini-Bonefish.  That would be cool with a small leaning post and mini-pipe console. Then you could even add outriggers since I would want it to chase kings off Tarpon Springs about 20 miles out.


----------



## andros (Mar 2, 2008)

It's certainly not a boat for everyone or every situation but is great for shallow water guys that have to cross open water. Large bays can restrict an inshore fisherman many days per year. This boat was designed to fill the gap between the bay boats and the skiffs. Having a low shear in a flats or skiff boat is great for stalking fish but you sacrifice ride and comfort. Fishing a bay boat can be tough if you want to get really shallow and they are also really big in the shear but are comfortable. Fish can feel the pressure of a bay boat and can also see it coming. This boat fills the gap we believe, a low enough shear, it's comfortable and really open. I've fished this boat 3 mornings strait and it has performed really well considering the conditions have been really sloppy. I'm more critical about our boats than our customers will ever be and this is an impressive boat.

If you want to stand up in this boat I would recommend an aluminum "tower" style console with a helm box. This would look good and work well. I would powder coat any aluminum black or a darker color as to not reflect the sunlight on the flats. The higher you go - the farther you will have to keep from the fish. I've fished many tourneys where I’ve had to cast from my knees to get a fish to eat. Point is you have to be careful going too high in a boat like this or make sure you camo your your rig.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

i gotta say, I am imprtessed with andros' tact. Man comes on here and without sounding like an cheesey ad, answers questions and does not push like a preacher.

kudo's andy, and nice boat.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> If you want to stand up in this boat I would recommend an aluminum "tower" style console with a helm box. This would look good and work well. I would powder coat any aluminum black or a darker color as to not reflect the sunlight on the flats. The higher you go - the farther you will have to keep from the fish. I've fished many tourneys where I’ve had to cast from my knees to get a fish to eat. Point is you have to be careful going too high in a boat like this or make sure you camo your your rig.


I definitely wasn't talking about a Contender style console. Just either extending the existing console like 2 feet higher and then do a very small leaning post either connected to the floor or the back deck...or as captnron said i think it would look great done like the bonefish in a smaller package. looks like a cool boat for certain areas. I agree with your statement that it fills the gap between an all out bay boat and flats boat. 

andy can you post some more pics of other versions of this boat on here?


----------



## andros (Mar 2, 2008)

Gotcha on the console...

I will post pictures as they come available. We have some really nice ones being built now. One with two tone nonskid in a lite ice blue color. This one will be decked out. I currenly only have one rough skiff style on order it will be pretty decked out. I will get those pictures up too.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

All you folks have really let me down and the forum down on this one. I'm flabbergasted that in 4 pages of posts not a single person has had the intestinal fortitude to post the obvious... shame on each and everyone of you!





























... looks tippy! ... ;D ;D ;D       [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-computergeek.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

> All you folks have really let me down and the forum down on this one. I'm flabbergasted that in 4 pages of posts not a single person has had the intestinal fortitude to post the obvious... shame on each and everyone of you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry dude but that used to be your job till you became "Global". 

The job was turned over to "MATT" and clearly documented. I'll have a word with him and if he isn't up to the task, I will appoint someone to follow your footsteps with dignity.  Tough shoes to fill. :-[


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

MATT has had his hands full, we must create a couple action committees to elect a blue ribbon committee who in turn will put forth the nominations for Official Tippy Officer. Elections will be held and delegates will be elected who in turn will then cast a super ballot to then finally nominate the Tippy Representatives. Those representatives will then canvas the forum via opinion poles on who to elect for forum Tippy President. Once the Tippy President is elected we will then have to select the nominee for VP of Tippyness.... ok never mind this is getting complicated.

Back on topic... ;D


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Tippy president, sounds like a job for someone with some drinking ability

[smiley=alcholic.gif] [smiley=40s.gif] [smiley=all_coholic.gif] [smiley=drinking.gif] [smiley=drinking.gif] [smiley=drinking.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

sounds like a self nomination to me there RJ. ;D

back to the boat, what is the power rating for it?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry Guys but this boat to me is not in the "looks Tippy" catagory....This is sweet boat maybe not even in the skiff catagory..





























... looks tippy! ...  ;D ;D ;D       [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-computergeek.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif][/quote]


Sorry dude but that used to be your job till you became "Global".  

The job was turned over to "MATT" and clearly documented.  I'll have a word with him and if he isn't up to the task, I will appoint someone to follow your footsteps with dignity.   Tough shoes to fill. :-[[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

> Sorry Guys but this boat to me is not in the "looks Tippy" catagory....This is sweet boat maybe not even in the skiff catagory..


What's that got to do with it? Precedent was set that all new boats posted get a "looks tippy". Otherwise how could they exist on a "microskiff" forum by definition?


Like Mac said, time to get this back on


----------



## schwartz (Oct 7, 2008)

does anyone have any more input or ride experience with this boat? any more pics? very nice little ride...........very interested


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

> does anyone have any more input or ride experience with this boat? any more pics? very nice little ride...........very interested



Call Andy, but the last time I checked he was making it a "flats boat" and not a "skiff". Since this site is pretty much "skiff" based this thread kind of died.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Honestly, 22k does not sound that bad for very capable boat. Even 32k rigged is still within reach of most successful professionals. Andros is going to have way more buyers than haters.
> 
> As for the Gheenoe comments. I have no idea what you guys are talking about other than (with incidentals) its insured for 20k.  [smiley=hidesbehindsofa.gif]


Funny how these comments keep cropping up about not a lot of boat for just over $20k. 

I'm not here to pass an opinion on this boat in any way, but not sure just how much looking you've done at new boats lately. Heck, take a look at the CG website, and try rigging an LT25 with a CC and outboard, lights, rigging, pumps, electrical, etc and you'd be suprised just how quick 12-15k goes out the window. 

This boat is a custom boat, and to me from the pics it seems like a well-thought out boat. If you can spend $15k on a gheenoe, is it a shock that this boat is 50% more?

Is it worth the asking price? Today's market will be the litmus test. 

I do remember buying a new Seacraft back in '00 and at the time I think the 32's were about $80k +/-. Within two years, that boat was selling for $120k ++. 

It would be interesting to see what they are selling for now, and check again in a year's time. 

This is a tough time to be in the boat business unless you're building for the rich and shameless. I hear the custom sportfish builders are still doing OK. 

-T


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Funny how these comments keep cropping up about not a lot of boat for just over $20k.


Are you agreeing with me or criticizing my comments?


----------



## madsnook (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry i haven't waded through all the pages, but the panga belongs on a site that covers small center consoles not on a site that focuses on the microskiff concept...not bashing, but the Andros hull is not a micro skiff.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

> Sorry i haven't waded through all the pages, but the panga belongs on a site that covers small center consoles not on a site that focuses on the microskiff concept...not bashing, but the Andros hull is not a micro skiff.


If you had waded through the pages, Andros originally was considering a "bare bones" hull which would have put in the "skiff" status. While it still would not have been a "micro skiff", a few of us around here pack a few pounds thus would need one microskiff" for each foot.  ;D ;D ;D

Not all of us think small.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Sorry i haven't waded through all the pages, but the panga belongs on a site that covers small center consoles not on a site that focuses on the microskiff concept...not bashing, but the Andros hull is not a micro skiff.


Not everyone going to the gheenoe rally is going to be in a gheenoe. We dont discriminate. This sites emphasis is on "microskiffs", but we are all fisherman and boat enthusiasts on here so occasionally our topics stray from the "norm". Normal is boring.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> > Sorry i haven't waded through all the pages, but the panga belongs on a site that covers small center consoles not on a site that focuses on the microskiff concept...not bashing, but the Andros hull is not a micro skiff.
> 
> 
> Not everyone going to the gheenoe rally is going to be in a gheenoe. We dont discriminate. This sites emphasis is on "microskiffs", but we are all fisherman and boat enthusiasts on here so occasionally our topics stray from the "norm". Normal is boring.


What he said. Our community is diverse. A micro might be one of many in our forum families fleet. 

Cheers


----------



## schwartz (Oct 7, 2008)

Well I think that's great that most everyone has agreed that it's ok to talk about an 18 backwater here....                                                alot of time has passed since march and I was just wondering if any original participents in this thread either bought one or has ride experience.....


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> Well I think that's great that most everyone has agreed that it's ok to talk about an 18 backwater here....                                                alot of time has passed since march and I was just wondering if any original participents in this thread either bought one or has ride experience.....



I don't have the andros boat, but I do have the pangamarine 18 skiff. Had it for a year. Basic open setup with a 50 tiller. Mine is lighter but very similar in design. waht do you wanna know.


----------

